# Kennel Floor Plywood vs. OSB



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

Decided to go with a solid wooden floor and have bed-liner sprayed on it (can get the spraying done for basically free). The only thing that I have to decide is what type of flooring to use, either plywood or OSB. I would need three sheets of wood. I spoke with lumber guys at the depot and they told me that if you have something that seals off the wood 100%, like a bed liner, to keep moisture off of it (plus I will have a roof installed) then your best bet to be structurally sound would be the OSB, they said plywood tend to warp really easily under the same conditions.

your thoughts....


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

ShotGunWillie said:


> Decided to go with a solid wooden floor and have bed-liner sprayed on it (can get the spraying done for basically free). The only thing that I have to decide is what type of flooring to use, either plywood or OSB. I would need three sheets of wood. I spoke with lumber guys at the depot and they told me that if you have something that seals off the wood 100%, like a bed liner, to keep moisture off of it (plus I will have a roof installed) then your best bet to be structurally sound would be the OSB, they said plywood tend to warp really easily under the same conditions.
> 
> your thoughts....


To help with the decision we need to now the conditions rather than saying the conditions. outdoor or indoor, moist vs. dry, very wet etc. they are all conditions. sorry if you said in an earlier post.


----------



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

This would be a double dog run outside, I have torn down the current run to the base. It would have a tin roof with a pitch to keep the majority of the rain out, other than that the flooring would be exposed to the elements, but should be protected by the bed-liner. There would be no exposed wood, it would be sprayed all over, top, bottom, and sides.


----------



## vermonster (Aug 13, 2004)

I have no experience spraying bed liner on wood, so have no idea if it will really protect wood products.

What I can tell you is that OSB will catastrophically fail if exposed to water over any period of time. I would not use it for any outdoor application with any topcoat I have personally tried (paint, stain, epoxy, etc.)

If you are dead set on using wood (and I wouldn't) I suggest either marine plywood or MDO (medium density overlay) plywood--the kind with both faces resin coated.

Let me also suggest that if the "depot" you mention has an orange sign over the door, my personal opinion is that the plywood they sell is not of the highest quality. In particular I have had VERY poor luck with Chinese plywood from large chain home improvement retailers. 

VT

[edited to add]
Whatever route you go, make absolutely certain the finish is non-slick. I know to some extent this can be controlled with how the bedliner is sprayed on.


----------



## Erin Lynes (Apr 6, 2008)

Don't use OSB. I repeat, don't use it. This is coming from a former quality control tech at an OSB manufacturing plant. Any down side to using plywood will be amplified 10 times if you go with OSB - it warps, swells,flakes, etc. It would have to be entirely bound in waterproof material to last for more than a year and even then.... not sure how well it would 'take' to bed liner spray.... There is no advantage to using OSB over plywood except for $$ but in my opinion it is well worth the extra few bucks if you want your project to last. 

I think if you had the plywood anchored down in several places you wouldn't have to worry too much about warping....

Erin


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

How about pressure treated wood and a thick rubber mat? You won't have any water problems, the dogs won't be exposed to the pressure treated lumber, and the rubber mat can be removed for cleaning or replacement. They have nice 1/4" thick ones at Tractor Supply for about $40. You might also consider Trex or other plastic lumber. Plywood and OSB seem like short term trouble to me.

Good Luck!

Steve


----------



## dmccarty (Jul 9, 2004)

I have used a wood deck for years. My current one is about 5 years old with no warping. It is not treated or covered, just bare wood, and it is protected from the elements for the most part (maybe some rain gets on the outer edge). You want good plywood. Use screws to secure it, and lots of them to prevent warping/sagging. Don't skimp on the spacing of your foundation planks. Don't forget to build a small amount of slope into the deck. And I think you will regret the bedliner, but that's just me. I find it very abrasive to dogs' feet, elbows, hocks. Good luck with your project.


----------



## Duckhunter_ (Feb 15, 2005)

I am a project/product engineer at a woodworking plant.

I would suggest using 18mm Russian birch plywood. 
It is very stable, water resistant, and very strong. The plies are typically around 1mm thick to 1/16"(.039-.063), if they are thicker you are not getting the correct material. The standard sheets are 60" x 60". Pm me if you are interested and can not locate this material.

I would not use osb or the resin coated mdf. Eventually the moisture will get in and it will fall apart.

The bed liner material works fine on plywood and other wood materials. We have used it on speaker boxes.


----------



## GONEHUNTIN' (Sep 21, 2006)

Last time I checked, Russian Birch was not warranted as an outdoor product.

I would recommend 3/4" exterior plywood, then your bedliner. 

I should say that I also would vote for Russian or Baltic Birch, but as far as I know, it has never been approved for exterior usage or as an underlayment for ceramic tile. I am a flooring dealer so keep up on these things. We still use cement board under all ceramic installations. You might also consider that as a possibility. One layer of 1/2" plywood with a layer of Wonder Board (cement board) over that then your bed liner. That would be bullet proof and is how we do it for exterior ceramic tile installations.


----------



## Eddie Sullivan (Jul 10, 2005)

I hope I'm wrong, but I think you are asking for problems using bed liner over anything for dogs. The liner in my truck and most others I have seen would never be used at my kennel. I think it is going to be tough to clean and more importantly hard on the dogs.
________
Anal fetish


----------



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

What do you mean by hard on the dogs? It is my understanding that the liner has some "give" to it?


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

Although treated plywood will work fine, the verdict is still out as to the effects of prolonged exposure to skin or in your case dog pads. Most treated plywood has either Copper Chromated Arsenate (CCA), Copper Azol (ACQ) or a similar preservative. A alternative to this would be a good subfloor plywood such as 3/4" T&G Fir plywood or better yet 3/4" T&G Advantac. Although Advantac is a Oriented Strand Board (O.S.B.) it is resin coated, hard as a rock and will not absorb moisture.....cost is about $26.00 per sheet.

P.S. Don't go to the big box stores...they don't know squat. Go to your local lumber yard.


----------



## Eddie Sullivan (Jul 10, 2005)

What I mean as hard on the dogs is on the pressure points, hips, elbows ect. The spray on bedliners I am familar with doesn't have any cushion to them at all. They are pretty stiff to the touch, rough enough to keep items from sliding. I have been on my hands and knees in mine and it wasn't very comfortable. I also think cleaning hair off that textured surface would be a chore as it would not wash off very easily.
________
SCION XA


----------



## Peake (Jan 3, 2003)

Russell Archer said:


> ....or a similar preservative. A alternative to this would be a good subfloor plywood such as 3/4" T&G Fir plywood or better yet 3/4" T&G Advantac. Although Advantac is a Oriented Strand Board (O.S.B.) it is resin coated, hard as a rock and will not absorb moisture.....cost is about $26.00 per sheet.
> 
> P.S. Don't go to the big box stores...they don't know squat. Go to your local lumber yard.


I second the Advantac OSB it has worked fine for my run flooring and has stood up against the elements well!
Peake
________
Cock Sucking Machine


----------



## Joe Kuczynski (Jul 10, 2008)

I just put a new layer of plywood for the second time on the "temporary" kennels I built 11 yrs. ago. We'll be selling the house in a year or two so it worked out OK. I used 1/2" 4 ply fir roofing plywood untreated. Because I moved in the house in November I planned to pour a concrete slab the following spring ('98) so I wanted something quick and cheap. The framing is pretty far apart so it does warp some. However it has held up to New England weather quite well. So I think if you keep your framing 18" on center, use 3/4" CDX (you only need 3 sheets compared to the 8 that I need) and use plenty of coated deck screws as I do you should be fine.


----------



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

What kind of gap do I need between the boards?


----------



## Joe Kuczynski (Jul 10, 2008)

None, keep them tight to keep out dirt and moisture.


----------



## Xoote (Jul 7, 2008)

I would use plywood over OSB


----------



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

I am no Tim the Tool Man Taylor, that's for sure.

Mr. Archer I did what you suggested. I called two lumber yards in Denton. One suggested that I use 5.75 X 12 composite material planks and said OSB Advantech won't do it, even with the coating.

Called the second lumber yard and he said, with a three foot clearance between the bottom of the run and the ground (which it is) the Advantech OSB should hold up just fine, the only problem he said would be the OSB splintering because of the dogs getting through the liner spray and to the board surface. He recommended CDX 5 Ply Plywood. Which runs a little bit higher.

Thoughts....


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

Composite decking would work very well..it will cost you more than plywood but, should last indefinitly. The only drawback I could see is that it is a radius edge material so it might be a little harded to keep the joints clean. If you run the joints parallel to the slope it should hose off fine.

Plywood is kind of hit and miss with ply seperation. It has been my experience that Advantech which has much thinner fibers than "regular" OSC holds up better to the elements and has fewer problems down the road than plywood or other brand OSB subfloors.


----------



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

Is a slope absolutely needed?


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Shotgun Russell has the right idea with a product called advantech. Get the 3/4 T&g sub floor. It is back cut on the back side for expansion. 
What I would not due is put the type of coating that you are talking about on there. If you end up with a crack in the seams of the ply all your going to due is trap moisture. Yes put a pitch on the floor.


----------



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

How would you apply a pitch?


----------



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

So no coating at all? Becuase the only thing I can think of is the liner stuff and that would prove most cost effective for me. So, if I leave them as is, Advantech OSB T&G, I should be just fine as long as I make it extremely tight fit?

Sorry about all of the questions....


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Have you considered HDPE sheeting? Similar to cutting board material. It will not absorb any liquids, is indestructible and comes in a variety of colors. It will never rot. The surface may be a little slick but, not any more than the Rhino liner I had in my last pick up. 

It is similar to cutting board material and cost is similar to equivalent thickness of marine grade plywood. You would need to find a wholesale supplier to get the best pricing. 

Calsak Plastics....888-637-0157


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Advantech is not an OSB material. It’s Finer and more dense of a product. The bed liner coating that I’m familiar with are all black. Due you really want to draw that kind of heat. I have been in the building material business for 28 years now . There is not a product that I would truly recommend for a kennel deck other than concrete. You are just creating maintenance issues.


----------



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

I was thinking about a liner for two reasons

1. I can get whatever coloar I need, thinking about green with a hint of magenta.
2. If urine sits on the wood and doesn't drain thoroughly enough, its gonna make them thangs stink to holy high heaven. The protective coating should keep it from absorbing into the wood.

I am still out on ideas on how to generate slope, can I just offset the base in the front without adjusting the actual base. Would pictures help?


----------



## LSpann (Oct 1, 2007)

If you use the bedliner AND it cracks then moisture will get inside and the wood will rot and become spongy.

How do put a pitch on it? They are telling you to slope the floor so that it will drain well. Make the front side taller than the rear so that you can wash it out and everything will drain to the rear.

LSpann


----------



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

I don't know how to do the pitch and still be able to properly secure the wood tightly to the base. I could put spacers in the front, but then I would not be able to secure the sides nearly as tight. I am not good at this stuff, but I am bound and determined to do this myself. I have to learn some time.


----------

